
24M Americans fear missing next rent payment as benefits dry up - paulpauper
https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/graphics/2020/07/24/24-million-americans-say-they-have-little-no-chance-being-able-pay-next-months-rent-eviction/5497764002/
======
anorphirith
I'm not sure why ethnicity is relevant in this article

~~~
thundergolfer
Racial inequality is a huge issue and it is intimately linked with this health
and economic crisis.

African-Americans are on the bad end of gaping wealth and health inequalities,
and the country’s disastrous response to coronavirus is making the problem
worse.

------
ZinniaZirconium
They should learn to code!

But coding doesn't pay!

I worked for startups where I wrote the entire backend code behind the
products that put the companies in business. Then the business geniuses ran
the businesses into the ground and I got paid nothing. My code got released as
open source which is what happens when code is worth nothing.

Rinse repeat. Coding doesn't pay. Code is worth nothing. Code is always worth
nothing.

So I got a real job instead. And I code for fun. Open source of course.
Because code is worth nothing. Coding doesn't pay.

So glad I learned to code!

~~~
andrewnicolalde
Uhhhh, are you suggesting you can’t make money making software?

~~~
booi
I’d argue if you’re solving a real problem, it’s hard NOT to make money in
software.

~~~
ZinniaZirconium
No. It's impossible for a coder to make money in software.

You forgot to add "as long as you're a shameless self promoting blogger and
SEO spammer who spends 1% of the time coding and 99% of the time marketing."
That is what you meant to say.

I'd rather be coding and let someone who wants to do marketing do the
marketing. That's how specialization works. But your world as it exists today
doesn't allow for social introverts who are skilled at coding to get paid one
cent. Coding jobs require extrovert personality and marketing skill in
addition to coding. Coding doesn't pay.

So I do something else.

~~~
detaro
> _I 'd rather be coding and let someone who wants to do marketing do the
> marketing._

That's how it works for the vast majority of professional software developers
out there...

